# What MAC eyeshadows are you afraid of? LOL!



## AudreyNicole (May 2, 2006)

Am I the only one who is intimidated by eyeshadows like Chrome Yellow and Freshwater?  I LOVE the shades on other people, and seeing them used in FOTD's makes my want to buy them, but I am scared!  Why is that?  So that brings me to the question, what eyeshadows are you/were you afraid of?  If you ended up purchasing them, did you like them and wonder why you did all that worrying?


----------



## alysia (May 2, 2006)

nehru, and all the blacks... but thats 'cause I think they'd look dumb on me. I was afraid of budding beauty, but I LOVE it.


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 2, 2006)

chrome yellow forever, but i haven't regretted it once since then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 now i just regert the ones i *didn't* get


----------



## divaster (May 2, 2006)

I'm afraid of just about anything blue, red or fuschia or bright yellow. I think I'll try and confront my fears with blue first.


----------



## morgasm (May 2, 2006)

I have electric eel and I won't use it because it's too bright. I used to wear it all the time and then realized how dumb I looked.


----------



## Classic Beauty (May 2, 2006)

Carbon scares me.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 2, 2006)

I always wear, Electric eel, Jewel blue, Fresh water, Bitter, Chrome yellow and Orange. they all really suit me and I get lots of compliments on them.

One i regret tho is Stomp, I thought it would look bright and funky like the above and it just makes me look like ive been crying, ive only used it twice and prob never will again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its scared me off most bright purples!!


----------



## giz2000 (May 2, 2006)

Chrome Yellow, Electric Eel, Sushi Flower, and Quarry (which makes you look like you have bruises on your eyelids)...it's not that I am scared of them...they're just not my style (except for Quarry...which I hate!)


----------



## ledonatella (May 2, 2006)

Chrome Yellow because yellow makes me look dead and anything bright red or orange. I don't like these kinda colors because quite frankly I've seen people use them wrong and it's like Mimi from Drew Carey all over again!


----------



## eponine (May 2, 2006)

tilt, felt blue, fade, etc. they just scream "80's hooker" at me.


----------



## lovejam (May 2, 2006)

Anything purple/blue and glittery. I don't want to look like I just lost a fight to Liberace, thx.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, but orange? Yellow? Lime green? I'm all over it. What a weirdo.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 2, 2006)

I used to fear alot of eyeshadows until I learned where to put the colors and what brushes to use.   You could start out by just using those colors as a liner.  I love the 219 brush for that!


----------



## morgasm (May 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Carbon scares me._

 
I wear carbon every day!
that's weird,
but I just prefer darker colors.


----------



## dollbabybex (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I used to fear alot of eyeshadows until I learned where to put the colors and what brushes to use.   You could start out by just using those colors as a liner.  I love the 219 brush for that!_

 
I totally agree!!thats how i started!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did my friends makeup yesterday, I used chrome yellow into bitter and Jewel blue, she thought she'd look 'crazy' but it was actually very pretty with muted lips, and a light blush. and she wants to buy those colours now shes seen how they can look.

she was terrified of looking like an 80's reject, obv if you put yellow and blue up to your eyebrows or something you would look a bit crazy tho !!

I like doin smokey eyes and intoducing a bit of a brighter colour into the inner crease, like Bitter, just a hint of brightness so its not overwhelming.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2006)

Oh and an MA at M.A.C. told me the "in" thing right now is the bright color on the inner eyes.


----------



## mspixieears (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Anything purple/blue and glittery. I don't want to look like I just lost a fight to Liberace, thx.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've lost that fight over and over again, and proud of it 

Cool pinks with remotely few exceptions make me look sickly, as do yellows tending to the green side, but I'm not generally afraid of them as such. When you've done as many foolish things as an idiot like myself can do, bad makeup is the least of my worries


----------



## Isis (May 3, 2006)

Any flavor of Black, but maybe b/c I'm so pale is the reason I find it so hard?


----------



## BlahWah (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alysia* 
_nehru, and all the blacks... but thats 'cause I think they'd look dumb on me. I was afraid of budding beauty, but I LOVE it._

 
Ditto!  I'm okay w/ bold but not dark...strange, eh?  pumpkincat's suggestion is what I did as well, a great way to dip your toe into the brights/bolds.  I started with Aquadisiac.  Pairs w/ so many other colours, great on its own and gives a strong peep of colour as a liner.


----------



## Stephy (May 3, 2006)

for sure Chrome Yellow. I was in MAC today and I was tempted to test it out but my goodness... it's just so powerful!


----------



## TM26 (May 3, 2006)

Anything with yellow or orange. I just don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## electrostars (May 3, 2006)

Uhm, chrome yellow for sure..but I"ll wear Bitter..doesn't make sense eh? 
I don't like yellow, red, anything like hepcat..it's so pretty but it's too reddish for me. XD, uhhh...orange..

about half of the MAC shadows I'm afraid of. LOL.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 3, 2006)

Just really cool toned pinks. I can't make them work on me at all. Other than that, I fear no color!


----------



## kradge79 (May 3, 2006)

I definitely fear Chrome Yellow, but I fear most things yellow on me.


----------



## jennystalin (May 3, 2006)

chrome yellow, orange, electric eel.


----------



## Brianne (May 3, 2006)

Chrome Yellow, Bitter (but I like Overgrown - strange), Orange, Freshwater, Carbon, Black Tied


----------



## Eemaan (May 3, 2006)

Brick red. 

stands out like a very very sore thumb in my pro palette


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2006)

Any true blue e/s like Felt Blue! Yuck....


----------



## lizsybarite (May 3, 2006)

All the bright true blues (but I love Tilt, and use Freshwater as a liner)... Chrome Yellow... but mostly the lustres, since the glitter can look REALLY bad on me if I'm not careful.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 3, 2006)

bitter is the only one i have that im afraid of lol i hardly ever wear it i once seen a combo using bitter/freshwater and something else which was really pretty when i tested it out but i couldnt wear it outside lol fear of being stared at


----------



## kedra70 (May 3, 2006)

I am terrified of Deep Truth - but it is such a beautiful color. I don't know what to pair it with so it wouldn't look crazy on me.


----------



## pr1nces583 (May 3, 2006)

i love freshwater
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess colours like beauty marked and any blacks really scare me! colours like silver ring and knight divine are more me.

i really really want to try chrome yellow tho!


----------



## KawaiMakani (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_I used to fear alot of eyeshadows until I learned where to put the colors and what brushes to use.   You could start out by just using those colors as a liner.  I love the 219 brush for that!_

 
That's how I started too.  Then, I gradually started pulling it up a bit to smoke it out and now I'm not too afraid to wear just about any color.  But I still only use electric eel as a liner and even then it isn't very often.  It just doesn't look too nice on me.  Beautiful in the pot tho and on my friend, it looks absolutely georgeous!


----------



## bellaetoile (May 3, 2006)

chrtome yellow, anything orange, sushi flower because pinks look horrendous on me, overgrown, love bud, bitter...


----------



## luvmakeup (May 4, 2006)

hm...I like freshwater......


----------



## shamelessmuse (May 4, 2006)

Anything blue...I am afraid of the circus clown...eek!  It looks great on so many people, but I am afraid I can not pimp blue!


----------



## depecher (May 4, 2006)

Chrome Yellow, Carbon or Black Tied scare me. I used to be afraid of oranges and greens, but not now. 

I am also afraid of black eyeliner even though I have 3 black eyeliners. I am a blonde NW 15/20 and I just don't want to look even more dead than I already do.


----------



## redeemer494 (May 4, 2006)

I used to be afraid of Mulch cause it made me look really bruised, but I have made it work. Now I am terrified to use Deep Truth because I have blue eyes. Whenever I use it it looks bad, I wish someone would help me with where to put it.


----------



## scarletashes (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Am I the only one who is intimidated by eyeshadows like Chrome Yellow and Freshwater?_

 
You're not alone! They look beautiful on others, but unbelievably terrifying in the pan. But I'm dying to try them out anyway.


----------



## Pale Moon (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TM26* 
_Anything with yellow or orange. I just don't think I could pull it off._

 
Same here! These two shades dun have love for me.


----------



## Lemon~Squeezy (May 4, 2006)

I loooooooooooove fresh water! Especially with out to sea p/p on the waterline for proper, in your face 80's blue.

I have difficulties with chrome yellow, creme de violet and burnt orange (pro) but this is just because I'm pale with pink undertones, so the colours are harder to work.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 5, 2006)

Chrome Yellow, Orange  Love sunsets but not on my eyes


----------



## legaleagle (May 5, 2006)

No bright yellows, greens, or blues for me.  I also can't wear anything with red in it because I am allergic to it.  I am a neutral gal.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jul 4, 2006)

chrome yellow, bitter (yet i still have both of these), electro sky, electric eel, trax


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 4, 2006)

anything blue (azreal pigment was a HUGE step for me) and anything purple...


----------



## cyens (Jul 4, 2006)

The colors that scared me and end up buy was cranberry and print.

I was scared cranberry would make me look bruise, but I can look from vamp to natural depending on the dosage...

and print... is sometimes too dark on me... bummer...


I scared of anything blue or dark green... it looks gross on me. Plus crome yellow, I dont think it looks good on anyone.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 4, 2006)

there isn't anything i won't try!

but i look gross in reds and pinks, i have too much red in my skin, and pinkish eye shadows make me look scary-canary!


----------



## ette (Jul 4, 2006)

Oranges! SO BLEH ON ME! And some hot pinks make me look sick.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 4, 2006)

canary yellow frightens me. as does juiced. basically anything neon orange/red/yellow. they make me look sick.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Jul 4, 2006)

I have tons of fabulous blues that im terrified of lol im scared im going to look like a BAD throwback from the 80's lol


----------



## Tonitra (Jul 4, 2006)

I love my bright colours: chrome yellow, freshwater, overgrown, I can make them all work. But like some others, I shy away from the dark colours, for some reason. I just can't seem to make it work. Carbon kind of scares me too!


----------



## xiahe (Jul 5, 2006)

chrome yellow, freshwater, electric eel, bitter/overgrown & orange...i don't like insanely bright colors on the eyes.  it looks fine on everyone else but on me, forget it.

i've never tried carbon / black tied but i'm a little scared to...all of the other black shadows i've dried (non MAC) made me look like i had a bruised/black eye...i looked like a panda!...and the product always falls everywhere.  >=/


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 5, 2006)

i am DEATHLY afraid of sushi flower.


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 5, 2006)

colors like creme de violet look so bad on me


----------



## Arabella (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm afraid to use really dark eyeshadows like Carbon and Black Tied. Sometimes I use them as a liner, but never try to do anything else with them. The weird thing is that I love very dark lipsticks, like Dark Side, Diva, Cyber.


----------



## Aprilrobin (Jul 5, 2006)

I fear most blues and teals unless used only as liner... especially ones like Freshwater. So pretty in the pot though! Damnit.


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

I have had chrome yellow for years - don't use it alot, but love it when I do.  I just got a pigment sample of acid orange. _That_, I am scared of! On my NC15 skin, we will just have to see how it goes!!


----------



## labwom (Feb 22, 2007)

What a great topic. I love Chrome Yellow I just try to wear a little at a time. Anyways I'm, totally afraid of everything blue except Steel Blue pigment and Anything Green except Emerald Green Pigment. Blues and green just look horrible on me!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 22, 2007)

I scared to try & i don't even like anything blue, green, or yellow! Actually i picked up Greensmoke the other day 'cuz i was thinking i could do a sexy smokey eye with this but i'm scared to try it LOL oh well at LEAST i am branching out of my "comfort zone"!!!! I have no clue what to pair it with!

My mom rocks colours like parrot & guacamole......parrot is a beautiful blue but i think i'd look like crap if i tried it out & guacamole is...eww!


----------



## redhead2000 (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wear dark pinks or black. I attempted it once and looked ridiculous.


----------



## Annie (Feb 25, 2007)

Chrome Yellow and Bitter; sorry, I really don't dig Sickly & Jaundiced Couture. The same with any kind of orange. Ewwww.

I have both Bright Fushia and Teal pigments, but I'm completely intimidated by them, although one day when I don't plan on showing my face to the outside world, I want to try bright fushia with Too Faced's Boy Toy duo, just to see how crazy it looks.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

hepcat, plum dressing.. & all of those bruisy looking colours. i'm terrified to try them!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Feb 25, 2007)

sushi flower! even thinking about that color makes my head hurt. i've never tried it on and i don't think i ever will. even though it looks great on some of you guys. i just think it'll make me look like i got slapped in the eye.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Knight Divine but for some reason the texture is so much "creamier" than my other VPs that sometimes instead of blending it just spreads all over the place making me look like I've crawled in mud.

I have a "love and fear" relationship with Amber Lights, sometimes it's gorgeous, sometimes it's bright ass orange, I wish it was a little less bright/glittery.


----------



## Annie (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_I have a "love and fear" relationship with Amber Lights, sometimes it's gorgeous, sometimes it's bright ass orange, I wish it was a little less bright/glittery._

 
I wish I could get the prettiness in my Amber Lights to come out on my lids. The one time I worn it out in public on of my friends said it looked like I had painted my eyelids with orange sherbert.


----------



## Holly (Feb 25, 2007)

I gotta say im not afraid of any of the colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive found that I can make anything look good with the right combinations. But I guess I do avoid browns like the plague. The one colour im convinced I can't make look good on me >.>


----------



## zori (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arabella* 

 
_I'm afraid to use really dark eyeshadows like Carbon and Black Tied. Sometimes I use them as a liner, but never try to do anything else with them. The weird thing is that I love very dark lipsticks, like Dark Side, Diva, Cyber._

 
LOL! I am the same way, I only use dark es as liners but love the dark lipsticks. 
I also have no idea how to use bright yellows as well ...


----------



## Artemis (Feb 26, 2007)

electric eel and jewel blue...I getting shivers just thing about were either on of them.


----------



## KAIA (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kedra70* 

 
_I am terrified of Deep Truth - but it is such a beautiful color. I don't know what to pair it with so it wouldn't look crazy on me._

 
I am scared of deep truth too!!! it just looks very bad on me ...=(


----------



## geeko (Feb 26, 2007)

well, despite all the raves of club.....i HATE club e/s. it makes me look bruised. I won't ever purchase this again. 

Otherwise, i'm open to all other MAC shadows. I wished i could get chrome yellow...but there's no PRO store in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that color so much


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 27, 2007)

i am afriad of bright colors, but i always end up buying them, haha. i usually use them as liner.


----------



## Shavwi (Feb 27, 2007)

Any yellows, oranges or corals - the only one I own is In Living Pink and I am terrified of it because warmer colors look awful on me


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 2, 2007)

Beauty Marked cause it looks beautiful in the pot but when I go to swatch it, it comes out black with chunks of red glitter and seems hard to blend.  Thought it would be of a more maroon color. I guess blending it on top of others would make it look more maroonish. :shrug:  Black Tied and Carbon have always done the job as far as smokeyness.  Lately though, I've seen some FOTD's with Beauty Marked so now I'm reconsidering lol.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 2, 2007)

My MA makes fun of me, she says i'm one of the few people who are scared of neutrals....that and i'm scared to death of carbon or anything black.....it's the colors that i love. (even chrome yellow)


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 2, 2007)

*I think MAC shadows are so great there isn't any color that anyone couldn't pull off right just playing,mixing and matching,and generally having fun.MAC shadows are high quality and Plush in pigmentation.Ofcourse all of us who are into a MAC fixation right now know that.If your afraid  of it.I say try it .My next shadow purchase is actually gonna be MAC's Orange.I'm gonna go for it.*


----------



## tinkerbelle (Mar 2, 2007)

Bitter & Juiced They just never do what I want them to do.LOL


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 2, 2007)

It's funny cos nearly all the "most feared" eyeshadows here (Freshwater, Carbon, Orange, Electric Eel, Beauty Marked, Bitter) are among my absolute favourites.... the first Mac look I ever did was Freshwater and Bitter, it was the brights that attracted me to the brand in the first place.... I used to be scared of Chrome Yellow as it drains me, but I've discovered I can rock it just fine if I wear it with other things....

The only pressed MAC shadows I'm scared of are Club and Cranberry. I am VERY attracted to both, but am afraid either would make me look like I've a black eye (I used to own Urban Decay "Lounge" which is very similar to Club, and was a horror beyond compare on me).... so dark reddish hued colours, basically....

The other thing I'm scared of (don't laugh, ladies!) is pigments !!!!!  £15 for one eye colour is SUCH a big investment if I buy 'em from the MAC store.... and if I buy pigment samples anywhere else at all (Livejournal, ebay, etc) there's no guarantee they're genuine and I'm not putting horrible un eyesafe [email protected] on my lids..... I think one day I may end up getting violet (as the looks shown on here always make it look beautiful and the pefect shimmer purple) or kitschmas (which I see as very multi-purpose and cute), but I've never been tempted thus far.....


----------



## Kim. (Mar 3, 2007)

Amberlights, I know shock...and electric eel. I got a whole bunch of compliments a year+ ago when I smeared it across my lid but now I just look at it everyday and can't bring myself to touch it. Also, anything grey I think they look so bad on me!


----------

